# Hello from GA



## GaDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Found this site while searching for info and modification ideas for my Riverhawk B60. I am recently retired AF and currently live in south GA near the FL line. Both my sons love to fish and we try to go any chance we can. Mainly river fish, but interested in trying our boat out in the flats. Have owned it since Oct '14 and we love it. I don't think I will ever go back to a jon boat. Anyone have ideas for modifications, I am all ears to any suggestions.


----------

